# July 13' Official MOTM Vote Thread



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

poll is up!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Voted. and now so should the rest of you


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Voted.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Go go Gadget voting machine!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Voted


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang , now vote.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> Dang , now vote.


Brian, you're getting lazy with these responses lately.

Where's the snickers and smurfs and ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,'s?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Now brian will make your username into a verb.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Voted


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

voted for one of the above, now it is your turn to vote for one of the above !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am the only 1 that voted for ....... ....... . Come on folks Vote !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

:yahoo:Mass Mailing time , Vote now


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

T needs your votes , I need your votes , smurf needs your votes .
​Vote .


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hold on to your hats!
The next 24 hrs is going to be crazy!

MASS PMs SENT
Expect to see a burst of votes coming in soon.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Brb over 9000 votes

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Brb over 9000 votes
> 
> Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


Hax

Just cause you're from Florida doesn't mean you can use dead people's names to vote!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I have 2 names so I get 2 Votes , thanks T .



... Vote ...​


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

We need a tie breaker guys!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Not much time left guys!
Get your votes in!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ttt

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Rribit iKermit ! And the dead bodies didn't have to vote !


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats Kermit! I wonder if BNR can hook you up with something for that new 3-Series!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks  I have no idea how i could have beat Andrei

If they hook me up with some for the 3er i will take it but if not, i will see if maybe i can give it to a deserving member around here.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Thanks  I have no idea how i could have beat Andrei
> 
> If they hook me up with some for the 3er i will take it but if not, i will see if maybe i can give it to a deserving member around here.


Stop it! No need to suck up to CT members, you're not eligible for MOTM for another six months!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Huzzah! Congrats Danny boy.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats iKermit.


----------

